# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > مبتدی: نحوه اجرای برنامه در پایتون

## serhossien

سلام 
چطوری میشه یه برنامه ای رو که نوشتیم توی پایتون اجرا کرد مثلا برای این کار توی سی پلاس پلاس دکمه های ctrl+f9 رو می زنیم. در ضمن قبل از این که تایپیک رو بنویسم سرچ کردم این دفعه هم کسه دیگه ای نیاد تایپکم رو حذف کنه.

----------


## vcldeveloper

برنامه را در چی نوشتید؟ IDEهایی مثل PyScripter خودشان یک گزینه Run دارند. ولی به طور کلی، برنامه های نوشته شده با پایتون اسکریپت هستند، و برای اجرای آنها نیاز به نصب بودن Python دارید. در صورتی که پایتون نصب باشه، می تونید با دابل کلیک بر روی فایل .Py ساخته شده، در ویندوز آن را اجرا کنید، یا اینکه از طریق commandline؛ مسیر فایل اجرایی پایتون را درج کنید، و مسیر فایل پروژه خودتان را به عنوان پارامتر بهش بدید تا اجرا بشه.

----------


## serhossien

پیون که سرسیستم نصب هست،من از IDE خودپیتون استفاده میکنم IDLE (Python GUI) .میشه لینک PyScripter رو برام بزارین.ممنونمیشم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> میشه لینک PyScripter رو برام بزارین.


http://code.google.com/p/pyscripter/

فقط دقت کنید که چون روی Google Code قرار داره، گوگل اجازه دسترسی بهش از طریق ایران را نمیده، و باید با IPآیی غیر IP ایران بهش دسترسی پیدا کنید.

----------


## p0w3rfu7

سلام
من برنامه هایی که با پایتون 2 نوشتم توی پایتون 3 اجرا نمیشن آیا این عادیه؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من برنامه هایی که با پایتون 2 نوشتم توی پایتون 3 اجرا نمیشن آیا این عادیه؟


بله، پایتون 2 و 3 با هم سازگاری کامل ندارند.

----------


## p0w3rfu7

> بله، پایتون 2 و 3 با هم سازگاری کامل ندارند.


خیلی ممنون بابت پاسختون خوب. ولی یه سوال واسم پیش اومد. وقتی که یه برنامه که با پایتون نوشته شده رو روی یه سرور که پایتون توش نصبه، میخواییم اجرا کنیم اگر ورژن ها با هم فرق کنن بازم چنین مشکلاتی پیش میاد؟ یا ساختار اونا فرق میکنه؟
هیچ راهی وجود نداره که کد ها رو بشه به اصطلاح Translate کنیم؟
در ضمن کدوم رو برای شروع پیشنهاد میکنید؟ 2 یا 3؟
با تشکر

----------


## vcldeveloper

> خیلی ممنون بابت پاسختون خوب. ولی یه سوال واسم پیش اومد. وقتی که یه  برنامه که با پایتون نوشته شده رو روی یه سرور که پایتون توش نصبه،  میخواییم اجرا کنیم اگر ورژن ها با هم فرق کنن بازم چنین مشکلاتی پیش میاد؟  یا ساختار اونا فرق میکنه؟


باید نسخه مربوطه روی اون سرور نصب باشه.




> هیچ راهی وجود نداره که کد ها رو بشه به اصطلاح Translate کنیم؟


اطلاعی ندارم. 




> در ضمن کدوم رو برای شروع پیشنهاد میکنید؟ 2 یا 3؟


من متخصص پایتون نیستم. تا جایی که اطلاع دارم، از نسخه 2 همچنان بیشتر از نسخه 3 استفاده میشه، و بسیاری از ماجول های موجود هم پشتیبانی کاملی از 3 نمی کنند. ولی کلا از نظر قابلیت های زبانی نسخه 3 قوی تر هست. البته ناسازگاری های بین نسخه 2 و 3 در حد نیست که بگیم دو زبان متفاوت هستند. خیلی از چیزها در نسخه 3 حفظ شدند، ولی تغییراتی که موجب از بین رفتن سازگاری با نسخه های قدیمی تر هست هم اعمال شدند. در راهنمای خودِ پایتون درباره تفاوت های نسخه 3 با نسخه 2 و نکاتی که باید در این زمینه بهش توجه کنید، توضیح داده شده.

----------


## r00tkit

> هیچ راهی وجود نداره که کد ها رو بشه به اصطلاح Translate کنیم؟



http://docs.python.org/library/2to3.html

----------


## serhossien

سلام
یه کتابخونه می خوام که کار تمام توابع پایتون رو تعریف کنه. مرسی

----------


## r00tkit

سلام

علاوه بر فایل chm همراه خود پایتون می تونی از 

http://www.google.com/search?q=pytho...ient=firefox-a

استفاده کنی

----------


## serhossien

سلام دوستان 
اول این دوتا عکس رو ببینین:
http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.p...nth49q&thumb=4
http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.p...407d8f&thumb=4

بعضی اوقات که سورس می گیرم و می خوام اون رو بخونم، یه سری توابع، کلاس، آبجکت های جدیدی رو می بینم که نمی دونم کارشون چیه و کجا و چطوری باید ازشون استفاده کنم. مثل همینایی که توی این دوتا عکس مشخص کردم. چطوری می تونم کار این توابع و کلاس های جدیدی که توی سورسای مختلف با هاشون آشنا می شم رو بفهمم. توی VB یه Object Browser هست که معمولا کار توابع رو می گه. برای پیتون همچین چیزی هست یا نه؟

----------


## r00tkit

با گوگل

علاوه بر گوگل با کد زیر می تونی اطلاعاتی در مورد library مورد نظر گیر بیاری

مثلا" برای sys که تو عکس اولم زرد رنگ بودش

>>> dir(sys)
و


>>> help(sys)

----------


## zohree

سلام. منظور از اجرا بایتون به صورت محاوره ای - به عنوان مازول بایتون-به عنوان فایل اسکریبت unix -از داخل یک سیستم دیگر -متدهای خاص یک سیستم عامل
   چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saied-jackson

سلام من تازه با پایتون اشنا شدم و اینطور که معلومه زبانه خیلی خوبیه  چندتا سوال مبتدی داشتم . 
برنامه که با پایتون نوشته میشه با پسوند py هستش خوب رو سیستم های دیگه که پایتون روشون نصب نیست چجوری باید کار کنه نمیشه exe کردش ؟  
بعدا در مورد visual بودنش ، با پایتون میشه یه برنامه visual ساخت یا نه؟ مثلا یه ماشین حساب مثله همونی که تو ویژوال بیسیک درست میکنیم محیط پنجره ای .
و سوال اخر api-windows  در پایتون شبیه به کدوم زبانه ؟

----------


## r00tkit

> برنامه که با پایتون نوشته میشه با پسوند py هستش خوب رو سیستم های دیگه که  پایتون روشون نصب نیست چجوری باید کار کنه نمیشه exe کردش ؟


py2exe



> بعدا در مورد visual بودنش ، با پایتون میشه یه برنامه visual ساخت یا نه؟  مثلا یه ماشین حساب مثله همونی که تو ویژوال بیسیک درست میکنیم محیط پنجره  ای .


چرا نشه

 pyqt و....




> و سوال اخر api-windows  در پایتون شبیه به کدوم زبانه ؟


یعنی چی ؟

----------

